# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Gözden kaçmış bir '''Dış Proje'' itirafı

## bozok

*Gözden kaçmış bir '''Dış Proje'' itirafı* 

Kamuoyu *''Ermeni açılıma''* doğru dümen kırmışken, alttan alta *''Kürt açılımı''* ile bağlantılı ilginç gelişmeler yaşanıyor. 

Suriye ile vize muafiyetini de içeren adımlar atılmasını da, ABD’nin bazı üst düzey PKK’lıları *“uyuşturucu kaçakçısı”* ilan etmesini de *“Kürt açılımından”* bağımsız düşünmemek gerekir.

*(Bu arada, Türk Devleti’nin gazeteci Hasan Cemal vasıtasıyla muhatap kılınmak istendiği Murat Karayılan meğer bir uyuşturucu kaçakçısıymış! Bu terörist bozuntuları ile* “masaya oturalım”* diye tutturan tayfa ABD tarafından ortada mı bırakıldığını düşünüyordur herhalde…)*

Bütün bu gelişmeler, *“Kürt açılımı”* meselesinde sıranın *“PKK’yı bitiriyormuş gibi yapmaya”* geldiğini göstermektedir. Nuri El Maliki’nin önceki gün yaptığı *“PKK Irak’tan çıkmalı”* açıklamasını da, Mesut Barzani’nin dün yine *“aracı”* Hasan cemal vasıtasıyla yaptığı, *“Evet, PKK’nın dağdan inmesi ve silah bırakması lazım. şimdi bahar havası geliyor, silahlı ortama son verilmeli”* açıklamasını da *“açılımın”* bu yeni aşamasına bağlamak lazım.

Ne de olsa AKP hükümeti, Türk halkının nezdinde epeyce itibar erozyonuna uğramıştı; *“açılımın”* bölücülük anlamına gelmediğini, PKK ile çıkar birliğine sahip olunmadığını *“kanıtlamanın”* vakti gelmişti. Yabancı *“dostların”* yardımıyla şimdi bu plan uygulanmaktadır. Güya ABD terör örgütünün yönetici kadrolarını *“uyuşturucu kaçakçısı”* ilan edecek, Irak merkezi yönetimi ve sözde Kürdistan’ın başındaki şahıs, *“PKK silah bırakmalıdır”* diyecek, sonra gelsin arkasından *“genel af”*…

Oysa, biz bu filmi daha önce kaç kez seyrettiğimizi ne çabuk unuttuk. Peşmerge liderliğinden devlet başkanlığına terfi eden Celal Talabani, Türkiye’de *“PKK Irak’ı terk etsin”* deyip, Irak’a döndükten sonra, *“Ben böyle bir şey demedim”* dememiş miydi?

Bu arada Başbakan Erdoğan dün Irak’a giderken, İsrail ile yaşanan kriz konusunda sorulan bir soru üzerine, *"Türkiye güçlü bir ülkedir, kendi kararını kendisi verir. Birilerinin tavsiyesi veya birilerinin talimatı ile Türkiye karar vermez, karar almaz"* dedi. Bu sözlerin bir başka versiyonunu hatırlarsınız *“Kürt açılımının”* ABD kaynaklı olduğunu düşünenlere de söylemiş, bu fikre sahip olanları *“alçaklıkla”* itham etmişti.

*“Kürt açılımının”* nasıl bir uluslararası zeminin ürünü olduğunu anlatan şu sözler kime ait dersiniz?

*“ünce Türkiye’nin gelişen iç dinamikleri bu sorunun çözülmesini zorunlu kıldı. üzellikle 2002-2005 yılları arasında Avrupa Birliği’ne uyum için yapılan yasal düzenlemeler sonucunda büyük bir değişim ve dönüşüm yaşandı. Ayrıca 2002, AK Parti’nin tek başına iktidar olduğu, ülkede siyasal ve ekonomik istikrarın oluştuğu bir dönemdi. Böyle istikrarlı bir dönemde şu yaşandı. Kürt veya Türk, farklı etnik kökenlerde ve inanç kesimlerinde, bu sorunun demokratik standartlar yükseltilerek çözülmesini ve kanın durmasını isteyenlerin sayısı arttı. Nitekim 2008 yılına gelindi ve siyasi iktidar, toplumdaki çözüm talebini duymaya başladı. Tabii bir de dış dinamikler var...* 

*Bush yönetiminin son döneminde Amerikan kuvvetlerinin Irak’tan çekilmesinin gündeme gelmesi, Ortadoğu’da yeni güçler dengesi kurulacağı işaretlerinin ortaya çıkması ve 2008’de ayrıca bir de küresel ekonomik krizin yaşanması, bu krizle birlikte kapitalizmin kendini yenileme arayışı ve güçler dengesinde yeniden yapılanma süreci, işte bütün bunlar, Türkiye için ‘dış dinamikleri’ oluşturdu.”*

Bu sözler, *MİT’in ikinci adamı konumundan 2005 yılında kendi isteğiyle istifa eden Cevat üneş’e ait.* üneş, Taraf gazetesinden Neşe Düzel’e hafta başında verdiği röportajda böyle söylüyor. üneş, Düzel’in, *“**Küresel kriz çıkmasaydı Kürt açılımı yapılmayacak mıydı?”* sorusuna ise *“**üok güçlüklerle karşılaşılırdı. Küresel kriz, Amerika’da çıkan bir finans krizi olarak görülmemeli. Bu kriz, kapitalizmin kendini onardığı bir kriz. Küresel güç dengelerini yeniden yapılandıran ve Türkiye’ye dünyada yeni bir rol biçen bir kriz bu”* yanıtını veriyor.

*“Kürt açılımı”* ve *“Ergenekon”* projelerinde MİT’in nasıl bir rolü olduğuna daha önceki yazılarımızda değinmiştik. Nitekim üneş, *“Kürt açılımının öncülüğünü MİT’in yaptığı ve bunun hazırlıklarını uzun zamandır sürdürdüğü söyleniyor. Sizin zamanınızda böyle bir hazırlık var mıydı?”* sorusunu yanıtlarken, bu önemli iddiayı da *“**Hiçbir kurum Türkiye’nin böylesine büyük bir meselesinin öncülüğünü tümüyle sahiplenemez. üünkü bu açılım, politik, sosyal, ekonomik, psikolojik boyutlarıyla ve uluslararası ilişkileriyle bir siyasi irade sorunudur. Böylesine kapsamlı bir siyasetin oluşumunda benim gözlemleyebildiğim kadarıyla MİT öncü ve önemli bir rol oynadı”* diyerek teyit ediyor. 

Biz söylemiyoruz, *“Kürt açılımının”* mimarı konuşuyor...



yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 16.10.2009 / kentgazetesi.com

----------

